# YouTube Down



## Rakesh95 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I really dunno if this is the wrong section but anyway, I've gotten this error when going into youtube, others have the same problem, just wondering if you guys are also unable to access Youtube ATM.







Thanks


----------



## Rakesh95 (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow ok its up again lol,

Maybe ill keep this thread for the future downages of Youtube.

Can a mod get rid of the date on the Title Please.

Thanks


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 14, 2010)

fine for me, UK


----------



## Rakesh95 (Jul 14, 2010)

Arrg triple posting sorry, seems like its very slow, and some of the links are broken.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 14, 2010)

Can't say I've had any issue with the Tube today.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 14, 2010)

Rakesh95 said:


> Arrg triple posting sorry, seems like its very slow, and some of the links are broken.



Are you sure the problem isnt at your end?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2010)

its fine here as well. problem is likely on your end.


----------



## Rakesh95 (Jul 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its fine here as well. problem is likely on your end.



Its okay now. I live in Australia, but some people in Canada had the same problem. (Thanks Twitter!)


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 14, 2010)

Not his end, i've been getting that all day too. Bout half of my chosen videos have worked.


----------



## AltecV1 (Jul 15, 2010)

i had the same problem all day long! i dont know what they did, but it seems do work now


----------



## Rakesh95 (Jul 15, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> i had the same problem all day long! i dont know what they did, but it seems do work now



Thats the power of google lol.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 15, 2010)

I had this problem yesterday.. They're experimenting with something 4k video and stuff.


----------



## Rakesh95 (Jul 15, 2010)

mudkip said:


> I had this problem yesterday.. They're experimenting with something 4k video and stuff.



Oh really?

I've been hearing about it, saw a thread about on the forums as well.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 15, 2010)

Its ok here in reykjavik as well


----------



## Rakesh95 (Jul 15, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Its ok here in reykjavik as well



At least I wasnt alone


----------

